# Rare male Indian stick insect



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Have you seen one of the very rare male Indian stick insects? There's photo of three of them on facebook, here's the link
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Small-Life-Supplies/119920648082060


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Oooh, neat! Never seen a male _Carausius morosus_ before - let alone three  nice to see Small Life Supplies on Facebook, too!

Thanks for the link


----------



## Insects4pets (Aug 7, 2013)

I keep and breed paying mantids & Phasmids. Currently I have Indian, Giant Thai & Giant Spiny Stick Insects in cultivation and usually sell my successes on eBay. Since I've been breeding the Indian stick insects, I've sold around 400, I kept back any without legs or looked least healthy to keep for myself in my Vivarium and use for egg laying again. I had a few which I couldn't seem to gain weight and were very Scottish when handled. I had quite a few the same and researched to see as to why. I was keeping them in best of conditions I could. They all started looking the same and reaching adulthood smaller, brown, thin with longer feelers and a hyper active tendency. They all shared a similar very red under thorax and I could see they were mounting the adult females, hanging on to her back for hours as she moved through the cage. I then thought they were not sick but males. I asked about on twitter ( My Twitter @insects4pets ) ams proffessor Phasmid, author of "Keeping stick Insects" helped verify it for me! Out of 450, 50 are males! I've never heard of such a thing before but they're here! 

Check out my Facebook page to see pics of them and my other insects at www.facebook.com/insects4pets or myworld.ebay.co.uk/insects4pets to see them in auction! Posted 8/8/13 limited stock so not forever!

My email [email protected]


----------

